# Replica 1895 bikes.



## Hilldodger (13 May 2010)

I'm gradually getting there, the frame builder has just sent over the drawings to be signed off, with the help of Pashley I've got some handlebars, the head tube badges are ready, Brooks are supplying saddles, I've found a nickel platers for the 'bars, rims etc.

Still need to find the chainwheels, though.

You'd think that in the country which pretty much designed and developed the bicycle, it would be straight forward to build a small batch of period looking bikes. But it ain't


----------



## raindog (13 May 2010)

What kind of tubing will be used? Will lugs be involved?
Would be nice to photos of progress when there is any, but at the moment I don't suppose there's much to see?


----------



## Hilldodger (13 May 2010)

The frames will be 531 lugged.

I'm planning to do a blog about building the bikes up...............when I get some time


----------



## Arch (13 May 2010)

raindog said:


> What kind of tubing will be used?



All I'm saying is, if you live in Leicester and have wrought iron railings, watch out....

I'm sure they will be lovely, honest!


----------



## Hilldodger (29 Jun 2010)

The frame builder has just told me the prototype frame is finished


----------



## raindog (29 Jun 2010)

We demand photos! 

You might be interested in this thread I started in the racing section. Maybe I should've put it in here?
https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## Hilldodger (29 Jun 2010)

raindog said:


> We demand photos!




I'm not collecting it until next week

This is the drawing he worked to


----------



## mickle (29 Jun 2010)

Metric??? Is it a replica of a foreign bicycle or what??


----------



## Hilldodger (29 Jun 2010)

Lee's only a young lad, doesn't understand proper measurements.

When you order yours will make it in imperial


----------

